# Cycle



## jc_19 (Jun 16, 2005)

So i received my RO/DI unit today and have the filter and everything going its all set. I have some RightNOW! bacteria that claims to "cycle your tank in 24 hours" im very skeptical about this. Has anyone used this bacteria before? If this method seems to not work is there anything else i can do to speed up the cycle? Other than using media from a different filter as this is not even an option. Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The only product I have heard works is BioSpira...other then that....nothing but adding media or gravel/decor from an established tank will speed things along.


----------



## jc_19 (Jun 16, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The only product I have heard works is BioSpira...other then that....nothing but adding media or gravel/decor from an established tank will speed things along.


i guess ill just go ahead and get some bio spira, i read online biospira will not make it through the ground shipping....is it true?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jc_19 said:


> The only product I have heard works is BioSpira...other then that....nothing but adding media or gravel/decor from an established tank will speed things along.


i guess ill just go ahead and get some bio spira, i read online biospira will not make it through the ground shipping....is it true?
[/quote]

Pick some up at local fish store....

Myself have never heard of an issue with shipping before....
Maybe I will learn something new here in a few


----------



## jc_19 (Jun 16, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> The only product I have heard works is BioSpira...other then that....nothing but adding media or gravel/decor from an established tank will speed things along.


i guess ill just go ahead and get some bio spira, i read online biospira will not make it through the ground shipping....is it true?
[/quote]

Pick some up at local fish store....

Myself have never heard of an issue with shipping before....
Maybe I will learn something new here in a few
[/quote]

it only says that on one site....im assuming it could be due to the heat in trucks? i called the only pet stores within 20 miles and both sounded clueless about bio-spira, hate this town haha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jc_19 said:


> The only product I have heard works is BioSpira...other then that....nothing but adding media or gravel/decor from an established tank will speed things along.


i guess ill just go ahead and get some bio spira, i read online biospira will not make it through the ground shipping....is it true?
[/quote]

Pick some up at local fish store....

Myself have never heard of an issue with shipping before....
Maybe I will learn something new here in a few
[/quote]

it only says that on one site....im assuming it could be due to the heat in trucks? i called the only pet stores within 20 miles and both sounded clueless about bio-spira, hate this town haha
[/quote]

Where you live.....


----------



## jc_19 (Jun 16, 2005)

southeast michigan, monroe


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jc_19 said:


> southeast michigan, monroe


What size tank you settin up?

If you can wait acouple days before it gets shipped out-

I can send you some Biospera for your tank...But I'm lazy and have no clue whan I can make it to post office.....But in a day or two I could send you some....

If intrested man-Send me a pm with your Addy-I will see what I can do for ya........


----------



## jc_19 (Jun 16, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> southeast michigan, monroe


What size tank you settin up?

If you can wait acouple days before it gets shipped out-

I can send you some Biospera for your tank...But I'm lazy and have no clue whan I can make it to post office.....But in a day or two I could send you some....

If intrested man-Send me a pm with your Addy-I will see what I can do for ya........
[/quote]

pm on the way


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cheers


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh...I didnt notice this was for a salt tank. I dont know if BioSpira does salt. As far as bacteria....just get some cured liverock and/or live sand...it will have all the bacteria you need. I dont use a filter on my salt tank...I just have a bunch of liverock and some powerheads that circulate the water.

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh...I didnt notice this was for a salt tank. I dont know if BioSpira does salt. As far as bacteria....just get some cured liverock and/or live sand...it will have all the bacteria you need. I dont use a filter on my salt tank...I just have a bunch of liverock and some powerheads that circulate the water.
> 
> Sorry about the confusion.


Bio
Makes a salt one as well.........It's the one I will be sending him since he can't locate in his area....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought they might...but was not sure. I had no idea this was a salt question though. Unless he is doing a fish only tank....I would still just buy cured live rock and live sand....and let the tank mature a week or so and you should be set if you stock slowly.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

bio spira does work well and they do have saltwater version as previously mentioned. All my tanks were cycled the old fashioned way, but I helped a customer setup a tank, and he wanted to be up and running quicker.. I had literally just gave a piece or 2 of my live rock to a friend, so I wasnt giving anymore.. Any who, he has a 30 long, set it up with 45 lbs of live rock from lfs so mid cure.. not fully cured live rock but all die off was pretty much complete, he had 2 bags of live sand and let it run with power head and filter for 24 hours previous to adding bio spira, and he had some nitrite.. added biospira on wendesday and by friday he had 0 nitrite and 20 ppm nitrate so cycle was started.

BUT JUST MEMBER
Even if you dont have ammonia spike, and cycle is started, until you have huge colony of live rock inhabitants i.e. pods mysid shrimp, worms etc dont overdue population... add one fish at a time and check the levels before adding. It doesnt hurt to be patient, it can only help. His tank had a wicked diatom bloom and typical new tank syndrome blooms, but no real ammonia or harmful nitrite spike with his reef inhabitants. He was using a refugium as well so that helps in the biological department

So bottom line is.. Yes biospira works, dont put all ur faith in it though, as you should check levels, add fish slowly, and definitely definitely wait 4-5 months before adding any $40+ corals if you are heading that way. As no matter what your tank is doing ammonia cycle wise, I still highly recommend not killing the worlds corals by randomly buying them. A frag of toadstoal, or devil hand, or kenya tree, sure why not.. but hold off on lps and definately hold off on sps if thats your route. Let Live rock accumulate creatures and mature

hope that was helpful


----------



## jc_19 (Jun 16, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> bio spira does work well and they do have saltwater version as previously mentioned. All my tanks were cycled the old fashioned way, but I helped a customer setup a tank, and he wanted to be up and running quicker.. I had literally just gave a piece or 2 of my live rock to a friend, so I wasnt giving anymore.. Any who, he has a 30 long, set it up with 45 lbs of live rock from lfs so mid cure.. not fully cured live rock but all die off was pretty much complete, he had 2 bags of live sand and let it run with power head and filter for 24 hours previous to adding bio spira, and he had some nitrite.. added biospira on wendesday and by friday he had 0 nitrite and 20 ppm nitrate so cycle was started.
> 
> BUT JUST MEMBER
> Even if you dont have ammonia spike, and cycle is started, until you have huge colony of live rock inhabitants i.e. pods mysid shrimp, worms etc dont overdue population... add one fish at a time and check the levels before adding. It doesnt hurt to be patient, it can only help. His tank had a wicked diatom bloom and typical new tank syndrome blooms, but no real ammonia or harmful nitrite spike with his reef inhabitants. He was using a refugium as well so that helps in the biological department
> ...


thanks alot, yeah i was going to get some live rock in there really quick but the only place that had marine supplies closed since i had my last tank....it sucks ill have to drive pretty far everytime i want to get something


----------

